# World's largest flying aquatic insect



## Veho (Aug 1, 2014)

Why? Because why should you sleep, that's why. 

The giant dobsonfly. It has giant face-pinching pincers _and it flies_. 









> According to the Insect Museum of West China, local villagers in the outskirts of Chengdu handed over "weird insects that resemble giant dragonflies with long teeth" earlier this month.












> Several of these odd critters were examined by the museum and found to be unusually large specimens of the giant dobsonfly, which is native to China and Vietnam. The largest one measured 21 centimeters when its wings were open, according to the museum,







(That's 8.3'' in American.)​
Flying, huge, face-eating sky-roaches. Oh sure, they're native to China and Vietnam, but once this article gets around, cue exotic pet smuggling, people releasing Fluffy into the wild once it gets too large/creepy/pinchy to handle, and before you know it it's face-eater-bug apocalypse. 



Sauce.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 1, 2014)

What the hell is that!!? And I thought the Japanese giant hornets were scary as hell, oh wait, they are


----------



## osirisjem (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 1, 2014)

This makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 1, 2014)

Shame that 300 million years ago, insects where even larger.

Still, fascinating to see!


----------



## Chary (Aug 1, 2014)

No. no. That doesn't exist no. That's not real. This isn't real. NO NO NOPE.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 1, 2014)

Nope nope nope nope nope
That doesn't look like anything I want to find in my house.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 1, 2014)

I'll take 12.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 1, 2014)

Needs moar fire.


----------



## osirisjem (Aug 1, 2014)

Depravo said:


> Needs moar fire.


 

U liek ?






I wonder what that bug would taste like covered in chocolate.
Probably not as good as chocolate covered in chocolate.
Hmmmmmmm....


----------



## frogboy (Aug 1, 2014)

Looks quite friendly.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Aug 1, 2014)

There needs to be one of these in the next Animal Crossing.
And it eats your face if you quit without saving.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks a lot. I'm laying in bed trying to sleep here!


----------



## FailName (Aug 2, 2014)

Meh. These guys apparently had wingspans of 65-75 cm, but they lived 300 million years ago, so you guys are good.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Aug 2, 2014)

Fly Swatters for everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 2, 2014)

I like bugs but yeah.... I would probably pass on getting any closer than shotgun range to that thing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 3, 2014)

http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2...iant-finds-secret-hideaway-hides-for-80-years






Japanese style beetle fight?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 3, 2014)

I find it cute for some odd reason.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 3, 2014)

FailName said:


> Meh. These guys apparently had wingspans of 65-75 cm, but they lived 300 million years ago, so you guys are good.
> 
> *snip*


 
There where centipedes who where 2 meters long iirc.
I should rewatch First Live again.


----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2...iant-finds-secret-hideaway-hides-for-80-years


I posted those too


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 3, 2014)

There was one that lived by my house when I still lived in Michigan. I watched it grow up from this: 
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...2Fwhat-the-heck-is-a-hellgrammit.html;450;299


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 4, 2014)

How a cup of nope? And I thought those Japanese giant hornets were scary as hell...*shudder* their venom is very, very potent and known to cause severe pain and anaphylactic shock in many people.


----------



## bowser (Aug 4, 2014)

Looks like its straight out of that movie "Evolution".


----------



## Walker D (Aug 4, 2014)

Cool ...its like a brazilian ant decided to become a dragonfly  ..I kinda like it


Spoiler



This kind of ants..


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 4, 2014)

When I lived in Japan, I saw these suckers, and holy crap, are they aggressive as hell  Yeah, I've had nightmares about these, oh and their mandibles, yeah, they sever other insects in half and they shoot venom like a water gun. Trust me, these are ugly buggers for sure and they will make you cry if stung lol.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_giant_hornet


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 4, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


>


 

Trust me, the giant hornets are more uh, pants-crap inducing when you see them. Most insects I don't mind, but anything from the order vespidae/hymenoptera (wasps, hornets) are a big fat NOPE. Same with arachnids. HAIL no. I can thank having apiphobia for that.


----------



## loco365 (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 4, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> When I lived in Japan, I saw these suckers, and holy crap, are they aggressive as hell  Yeah, I've had nightmares about these, oh and their mandibles, yeah, they sever other insects in half and they shoot venom like a water gun. Trust me, these are ugly buggers for sure and they will make you cry if stung lol.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_giant_hornet


 

It's one thing if something is creepy but not really aggressive. It's another if they aren't even that creepy but are hell-bent.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 4, 2014)

DiscostewSM said:


> It's one thing if something is creepy but not really aggressive. It's another if they aren't even that creepy but are hell-bent.


 

The giant hornet is both disturbing in appearance and quite aggressive, so the worst of both those worlds. One look at that pic on Wikipedia will send a chill down your spine  Take a look at their appearance if you dare  But trust me, it makes your flesh crawl. I have a friend who was stung by one, said it hurt like hell but he was fine after a few days.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 4, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> The giant hornet is both disturbing in appearance and quite aggressive, so the worst of both those worlds. One look at that pic on Wikipedia will send a chill down your spine  Take a look at their appearance if you dare  But trust me, it makes your flesh crawl. I have a friend who was stung by one, said it hurt like hell but he was fine after a few days.


 

Oh shoot, I didn't check their size. And 25 mph?
Heh, I think I know why they are so aggressive.

_In many Japanese mountain villages, the hornet is considered a delicacy when fried._


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 4, 2014)

DiscostewSM said:


> Oh shoot, I didn't check their size. And 25 mph?
> Heh, I think I know why they are so aggressive.
> 
> _In many Japanese mountain villages, the hornet is considered a delicacy when fried._


 

Yep, didn't know they were a snack food in Japan, and I lived there for a while too  Yeah, but they make my skin crawl, I am not a big insect fan.


----------



## nxwing (Aug 4, 2014)

My country of residence is near China so, screw it


----------

